# I.D. please



## bentwoody66 (Dec 11, 2015)

Any ideas?


----------



## jkent (Dec 11, 2015)

Elgin


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 11, 2015)

That's a Schwinn, pull the crank and check the date code.


----------



## jkent (Dec 11, 2015)

I was thinking Excelsior built Elgin

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 11, 2015)

I think Columbia built Elgins? I'm not familiar with that chainring


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 11, 2015)

That sprocket is listed as a Schwinn. Never seen one before now. Any value in this bike?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 11, 2015)

I've never seen a truss rod fork like that before. Is that a homemade custom modification?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 11, 2015)

Don't know


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 11, 2015)

Cool find.  Can you get us a better shot of the truss rods?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 11, 2015)

Looks schwinn.... 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 11, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Cool find.  Can you get us a better shot of the truss rods?



What he said

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 11, 2015)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> What he said
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




Those are the Schwinn candy cane truss rods. Christmas models only.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 11, 2015)

Just in time for Santa Clause.....the man with the hair on his jaws!


----------



## jkent (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## syclesavage (Dec 12, 2015)

jkent said:


> View attachment 257581[/Q When it comes to those racks exspecially what I've seen on Schwinn models why do they look like they don't belong, To me it takes away from the bike.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 12, 2015)

jkent said:


> View attachment 257581



Rat rod


----------



## dboi4u (Dec 18, 2015)

I just got the bike a friend of mine just bought it what year do you guys think it is? It should clean up nicely


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dboi4u (Dec 18, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 18, 2015)

dboi4u said:


> I just got the bike a friend of mine just bought it *what year do you guys think it is?* It should clean up nicely
> 
> 
> *dboi4u ... pull the crank and look for a number ...
> ...


----------



## dboi4u (Dec 18, 2015)

Any literature on it that you know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 18, 2015)

dboi4u said:


> Any literature on it that you know





*Sorry .. have no Schwinn lit.

Identifiers are a consolidation of observations of known 
Schwinn machines having the same ''tells''.*


...... patric


----------



## dboi4u (Dec 19, 2015)

GTs58 said:


> Those are the Schwinn candy cane truss rods. Christmas models only.




Hey any literature on the Schwinn with candy cane forks m


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

